# VHI Company Plan Extra Level 2



## Zero_Coupon (10 Jul 2013)

Got my renewal for the above plan for 01/08/2013 and it's coming out at €1,360.40, from looking around Laya Company Care Plus at €1,237.16 (incl. 3% charge for monthly payment) seems to be the best alternative. I would like to maintain hospital cover and have a low excess on consultants fees would be willing to sacrifice day-to-day cover. Any suggestions on alternative plans?


----------



## snowyb (11 Jul 2013)

Hello Zero Coupon,

Welcome to AAM.

The nearest identical plans to Company Plan Extra Level 2 are Laya Company Care Plus (1237pa)  and VHI Company Plan Extra Level 3 (1280pa).  
These two plans have no hospital excess and excellent outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?92&111&198/

The only difference with cheaper plans is that they would include a hospital excess which is payable on admission to a private or hi-tech hospital for treatment or surgery.
Outpatient cover would be slightly lower.

Here are 4 alternative suggestions with all 4 providers;

1.  AVIVA;  Health Plan 06;  price 980pa; similar hospital cover,(75 excess)+outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?92&309/

3 new plans will be released from 1 Aug 2013 with the other 3 providers, with similar cover to the Aviva plan above.
VHI; PMI 35 13 plan;  price 1060pa
GLOHEALTH;  Better Plan Excess Cash;   price 999pa
LAYA;  Simply Health Connect;  price 960(987) includes 3% charge by instalments.

www.hia.ie/latest-news/latest-news/

Full details of these 3 plans will be available on HIA.ie from 1/8/2013.

Plans with similar hospital cover, with NO outpatient cover are as follows;

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?92&105&298&249&323/

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## Zero_Coupon (11 Jul 2013)

Thanks Snowyb


----------

